# lipo 6 side effects



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

as title says anyone experienced any side effect taking lipo 6 fat stripper

ive been having (my mum ) headaches on one side of the head and pins and needles in both hands sickness and indigestion only been taking them four days doing cardio 45 mins a day the pain in the head gets worse when exercising

any thoughts on this ?

:confused1:


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

never tried it,but you can google every substanse in it, and it containes som powefull thermogenics,so sides is possible


----------



## iain1668 (Apr 30, 2006)

I would be careful. Lipo 6 contains Synephrine and i have read studies where subjects have had strokes and in one case a myocardial infraction aka a heart attack!

I don't like selling Lipo 6, Lipo 6 black etc to customers, which is why i prefer not to stock it.

Use your instinct on this one, Taz.


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

the cemical structure of synephrine is similare to ephedrine,so it can have both the same effect,and sides.so it should be treated with caution


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Just started mine today mate so I'll let you know how I get on. Are thay the liquid caps ones your taking? Lipo 6 and not 6x yeah?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

I took lipo x6 last week mon-fri, and i had headaches on them, so i stopped taking them. first time ive ever had sides from a fat burner.

I only lost water weight on them, dont think i lost any fat tbh but i didnt take them long enough.


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks guys stopped taking them now


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

missus has no side effects sometimes the odd slight headache but says they give her immense energy and make her horny lol


----------

